# Nireyna-inspired fotd



## deven.marie (Aug 15, 2008)

i love nireyna!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I know this isnt the same as hers, but i like how it came out regardless.


Face: 
Smashbox photofinish primer
Smashbox HD foundation - medium M3
glissade msf
x-rocks blush

Eyes:
UDPP
ricepaper
canary yellow
chrome yellow
the coral from the fafi quad 2 (?)
passionate 
purple haze
parfait amour
h.i.p. black cream eyeliner
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner -zero
toofaced lash injection mascara
ardell wispies

Lips:
upnote lipstick
Amazing cosmetics lipgloss -Sandy



here we go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












and in different lighting:








i spy fafi bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks for looking!


----------



## Jacob2119 (Aug 15, 2008)

very pretty...


----------



## Hilly (Aug 15, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 15, 2008)

ohhh, this is super pretty! great job!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

amazing job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are just too pretty!


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 15, 2008)

You are so pretty!! And wow, this look is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## milk_tea (Aug 15, 2008)

soo pretty!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 15, 2008)

*~*You look fab!!!*~*


----------



## kimmy (Aug 16, 2008)

love it.


----------



## oooshesbad (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## deven.marie (Aug 16, 2008)

whyyy thank you everyone


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

You look amazing!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 16, 2008)

I would not have thought of this combo but I love it!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 16, 2008)

LOVE this! You did an AMAZING job!


----------



## Nireyna (Aug 16, 2008)

on your skin it looks much more better  good job )


----------



## alienman (Aug 16, 2008)

omg i'm going to try this w/my new CS palette


----------



## Snow_White (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## magia (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! Really pretty eyeshadow combination!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok,I can see your going to be one of my favorites now!!!

I love this makeup!! you look hot!

I'm gonna try this today!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 16, 2008)

You look amazing! You did a great job!


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing, looks great on you, and your brows give me serious brow envy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 16, 2008)

Very pretty and I have eyebrow jealousy.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Aug 16, 2008)

this is fantastic.


----------



## crystalado (Aug 16, 2008)

Sooo gorgeous!  Very well done!  And also might I add, AMAZING!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

so beautiful .. i love it


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 16, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

this look is so pretty & you are gorgeous
x


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

you look pretty!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 16, 2008)

omg! i did the EXACT same look today. i came home, removed my makeup and saw this post. how weird?! yours is better though lol


----------



## zerin (Aug 17, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 17, 2008)

wow.. i think this is absolutely beatiful


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## shmoopy (Aug 17, 2008)

pretty!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 17, 2008)

looks amazing - you're gorgeous


----------



## RobinG (Aug 17, 2008)

Very Pretty Devin. Those colors look great on you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2008)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL My Fafi bag holds all my 'new' stuff that I pull out when I want to treat myself but my pocketbook won't allow me to


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 18, 2008)

and PS LOVE the makeup!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, just wow, what's your youtube channel *hint, hint* You are very pretty, I kept scrolling up and you are a classier Nicole Scherzinger.  I love Nireyna too, she's so fun and informative.  Her rouge rule has kept me from looking like I got jumped


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh Wow!!!!!!!!! This is fantastic


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 19, 2008)

looks amazing.


----------



## RJN (Aug 19, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, I wish Purple Haze showed up on me like that


----------



## aimee (Aug 19, 2008)

lovely combination thx for sharing

ps: the coral one from fafi is called shockwave


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 19, 2008)

oooh, me likey!  Very pretty, perfect summer look!


----------



## daniellefc (Aug 20, 2008)

you are gorgeous! and these colors look great on you!


----------



## babiid0llox (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 28, 2008)

This look is amazing!!


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, Beautiful~! You did a good job!

I love Nireyna too!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful! You are sooo freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 29, 2008)

omggg how gorgeous are you! Love it


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 29, 2008)

U r stunning! U have very exotic beauty!
Love the colors on you.


----------

